# Swordtail Noob questions



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Anyone care to educate me on the finer points with livebearers?

I have a group of Xiphophorus alvarezi- 4 males/9 females or fish that are not showing a tail. They range from 2-3.5"( I'm terrible at judging size so maybe a bit bigger). I kept them in a 20 long alone for a short stint, then with some Paraneetroplus heterospila(1"), then with a group of Thorichthys(juveniles) in a 40 breeder for maybe 2 months? Now that the swords and all the cichlids are in their final home(6' tank), I'm hoping to see some breeding out of the swords. Or maybe it's already been going on?

A few of the females look like they're ready to explode. Problem is, I can't differentiate them so can't tell if one looks plump one day and thinner the next. I'm not sure how they can even swim. They look so fat. I'm guessing that they have been producing fry, but they're all gobbled up before I ever witness any.

My water is hard with a pH of 8.4. These are a 'wild' sword type and hail from Mexico, so my water conditions should be suitable. My tank is actually a Mexico themed biotope, kinda. The breeder was very helpful initially with all my noob questions about these fish. Figured I'd ask here before bugging him again.

Watching the tank now, I see a lot of persistent displaying to the females. I saw this in the grow out tanks, but not like this. Crazy how a natural scape and larger tank changes some fish's behavior.

Here's what I know about em- They'll eat everything I offer. They like to jump out of the tank. That's about it 

If anyone has any info on breeding that would be great. Also, expected lifespan? They are an integral part to what I'm trying to accomplish with this tank, so if they don't live long and I need to try and save some fry, so be it. I was captivated by this species and had to have them, so I ordered them online. Well... I found them on this guy's website. The vendor was great. Top notch communication and service. He bagged each baby sword individually! Can you believe that!?

Thanks in advance, cichlid friends!

Oh, and some pictures of them. The males are quite the lookers. Supposed to turn even more red as they mature....


IMG_0761 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0719 by Adam James K, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

They look pretty good already, nice fish.

With most Swords, the key is to get the first generation of fry born away from the group tank, then reintroduce them when they are big enough to survive with the adults. That doesn't take as long as you might think. Once the adults get acclimated to having smaller fish around, they are less likely to eat the newborns as well. Also, you will need large growths of plants that the fry and smaller fish can run to when necessary. Guppy Grass, Hornwort, and Water Sprite (floating form) are good plants to provide surface cover.

That 20, stuffed with the above plants and/or Java Moss, or even bushy plastic plants, is the perfect birthing tank. When I say stuffed, I mean over half the tank volume. Put the biggest female in there and just wait until she drops. There are various things that can help, but usually just being away from the boys is all it takes for her to relax and drop. Not certain about _X. alvarezi_, but _helleri_ fry usually go for the bottom when they pop out because that is away from the adults, who tend to stay at the surface.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thank you chromedome. I did some reading myself, and think I've identified 5 females with gravid spots. I just thought this dark mark was their gut contents, and visible since it's a light colored and small fish. I'll have to consider what you said about the plants and removing a mother to realistically have any fry survive.

Good info. Thanks again.


----------

